# Car won't start with key - Remote Start Viper 4115V1B issue



## MikeW00 (Jul 28, 2015)

So two years ago I had a Viper 4115V1B installed in my fiancee's Mazda 3 (no keyless entry/push start). It's worked great fro two years until this past weekend when her would not start but the security light was blinking. We got it towed as a jump would not work and the dealer told us it was battery. I'd question if it was the car started but they claimed battery was dead. We picked it up last night and the car starts fine with the key.

Fast forward to this morning and again the car would not start with the key but does with the remote start. I'm convinced the security system is going haywire and I either need to find some way to disable the remote start so the key will work or find a fix. 

Anybody have any suggestions before I take this to the dealer again?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Sounds like the factory system lost the code for the original key, usually when you redo one key you have to do them all(not always). Any extra keys, can you just sacrifice that one key?
https://search.yahoo.com/yhs/search?p=mazda+3+code+key+learning&ei=UTF-8&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-004


----------



## RS Specialist (Oct 1, 2015)

Without doing some testing, my first thought would be that one of the wires that the integration module is connected to at the immobilizer has broken allowing the RS to start the vehicle but the key not. I would check the wiring at the transponder to see if there is an issue. Clearly all of this is a guess.
What integration module are you using in your install?


----------

